# Problème pour modifier evenement sur calendrier iPad



## albonnet (26 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'utilise la calendrier iPad depuis qq temps maintenant sans problème jusqu'à présent.
Depuis qq jours, je ne peux plus modifier certains événements. Lorsque je clique dessus, je n'ai plus l'icone "modifier" mais "détails" avec impossibilité de modifier quoi que ce soit.
Je retrouve cela autant pour des événements antérieurs que postérieurs, programmes en récurrence.
merci pour votre aide ! Je suis absolument coincée et dois reprendre le travail demain, donc j'ai besoin de ce calendrier !!!


----------

